# Please beware..



## AliBubba (Nov 16, 2016)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxFlOHzXUAEqfcB.jpg


----------



## kiltman (Nov 17, 2016)

My wife once said I was smoking hot!  So, now I have to stay indoors during a drought!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 17, 2016)

*cigarettes*

I keep hearing about cigarette butts starting forest fires.

Yet, when I go to light my campfire, I can stick my Big lighter under two handfuls of dry brown pine needles and fallen leaves, upon which I have piled a handful of pencil-diameter sticks, over which are a dozen finger-thickness sticks,  all of which are under some broomstick-sized dry dead limbs...

... and THE FIRE WON'T STAY LIT.

I can't keep a fire going without magnesium, napalm, or 2-stroke gas in copious quantities.


Go figure !!


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 17, 2016)

Start with toothpick size sticks and the gradually go bigger.


----------

